# drop length question



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy, I have heard you make the statement that a slight adjustment in drop length (pendulum casting) can help correct for casts that are going a bit left or right. 

Can you give a short explanation as to which way to go with the drop (shorter or longer)
dependng on whether you find the casts going left or right?

For ease of other readers assume a right handed caster. (I've learned to convert righty language to lefty for my own purposes.)

Oh and if I haven't said so elsewhere- Welcome to Pier and Surf. 

THanks, Mark


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mark,

If your cast is pretty consistant and with a given weight most casts are landing in the same area then an adjustment in drop length can be used to fine tune the direction of the cast. 

If the drop is shortened by 2-3 inches and all else remains the same then the cast should develop just a little faster and pull the lead left by a few degrees. If the drop is lengthened by a few inches then the opposite should take effect resulting in slower cast development and the sinker flying a few degrees right.

You can also use this technique when switching between leads. Using the 150 as baseline, add 2-4 inches of drop when casting the lighter leads (100-125) and subtract a couple when hitting the 175. 

This only works if all other areas of the cast are consistant. You should NOT try to use this to compensate for bad technique like hitting too early causing a low left line drive.

Does this help Mark??

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep, that's kinda what I thought- just wanted to make sure I was thinking along the proper lines.

I understand this should not be used to compensate for poor technique- just a method to fine tune things once everything else is flowing properly.

BTW- I've been stepping up the violence on my hits the last couple of practice sessions/ while still managing some semblance of control.

Thanks for the added distance  and the sore back and shoulders  LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very good Mark. Your technique has improved tremendously since last fall. A little violence on the hit and the numbers will go up!

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tommy..Am I backwards in thinking heavier lead=LONGER drop and SLOWER cast development? I have been LENGTHENING my drop for the 175 by 3 inches over the 150..This allows me to slow down and load the rod deeper..also save the shoulder a little bit from the beast


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

For me the heavier weights require less drop. I think of it like this. I consider the 150 the "base" lead. In order to get close to the same feel, adding 4-6" of drop gives the faster moving 125 sinker a farther path or arc to travel. By adding this travel and using the same technique you should theoretically have the lead in the same location when it is time to apply the power. 

125, Faster lead, longer travel = same location
175, Slower lead, shorter travel = same location

Does this make sense??

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes, Put that way it does make sense.... I think the theory of heavier=longer comes from the fact of loading the rod, the extra force of a heavier sinker needing to load the rod deeper so as to utilize more of the entire rod and less stress in the tip section. This was my interpretation from a conversation on the U.K. Board


----------

